# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الأخبار والأعمدة الخميس 3 نوفمبر 2011

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من قلب القلعة الحمراء (تمرين اليوم) .. والمريخ لن يلعب مباراة الكاس يوم الجمعة ...ادى المريخ مراناً ساخناً مساء أمس بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين ما عدا الحضرى .. وقد كان جميع اللاعبين فى قمة النشاط والحيوية والاصرار ...
ومن جهة اخرى وفى محاضرته للاعبين بعد نهاية المران نبه البدرى جميع اللاعبين بعدم التصريح لاى جهة وقال لهم بالحرف الواحد عليكم التركيز فى تدريباتكم فقط ..

فى حديث ذا صلة تأكد بشكل قاطع أن المريخ متمسك بموقفه ولن يلعب المباراة رغم قرار اللجنة المنظمة بقيام المباراة يوم الجمعة..
وبات المريخ الآن أكثر ايمانا بأن الاتحاد العام يتلاعب وينحاز بل يرضخ للهلال وطلباته فللمرة الثانية يوعد الاتحاد المريخ بتأجيل المباراة ولكن حين يستشير الجلافيط ويرفضون يرضخ لهم الاتحاد...
توقعوا تصريحات ساخنة جدا من رئيس المريخ يكشف فيها كل شيء..

المهم الآن انو المريخ  لن يلعب يوم الجمعة وحتى حسام البدري طلب
تسجيلات لمباريات النسور وقام بتأجيل الطلب بتسجيلات لمباريات الجلافيط ...
وبالفعل سلم الموقع الرسمى لنادى المريخ  التسجيلات للبدري.. مما يؤكد فعلا أن الجهاز الفني سيقوم بمتابعة الاعداد لمباراة النسور ..
*

----------


## midris3

*النادي بدل ما يخلي الشارع المريخي بين اي ونعم ح يلعب ولا لا ليه ما يستخدم القنوات الخاصة بيه على الاقل الزعيم موبايل يوضح موقفو بدل الناس قاعدة كل مرة في كلام وتحت رحمة القنوات الاخبارية الهلالية
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


















*

----------


## ودكمبال

*الف شكر يا ميدو , مجهود مقدر منك والله
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً يا mido77  

كان من الواجب إصدار بيان  من  المجلس

لجماهير  المريخ .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا ميدو 77 
كان ترفع الصور على مركز اون لاين للصور عشان الختم 
اسع يلفوحها اللفاحين
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*شكرا ميدو علي المجهود ........ ولابد من الوقوف خلف المجلس مهما كانت النتايج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يديك العافية يا ميدو

مع المجلس دا الا نطلع الشارع
*

----------


## سامى عبدالحميد

*والله صراحه يا شباب بقينا ما فاهمين حاجه-----وتشكرعلى المجهود ميدو
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sinary
					

شكرا ميدو علي المجهود ........ ولابد من الوقوف خلف المجلس مهما كانت النتايج




كلامك عين العقل اخى سنارى.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*صرح همد قبل قليل لقناة الشروق بعدم اداء المبارة 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*انا من راي لو استدعي الاتحاد اي فريق لتنصيب الجلافيط لابد من ايصال صوت الجماهير لهذا الاتحاد الفاشل وعدم السماح لاي مباراة بديلة ان تقوم .
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلم كتييييييييييير جدا يا كولا 


بس غلطته في مركز الرفع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اسعد الله صباحك ميدو
مشكور 
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اشتبك الاستاذ حسن عبد السلام رئيس إتحاد الخرطوم وأمين مال المريخ الاسبق بالاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير اتحاد الكرة السوداني عقب نهاية إجتماع اللجنة المنظمة الذي أمّن على إقامة المباراة في مواعيدها المحددة مسبقاَ ..واتهم عبد السلام شمس الدين بموالاة الهلال منذ العام 2003م عندما منحه لقب ذات البطولة بقرار مكتبي دون ان يلعب الهلال ويسعى لتكرار ذلك الامر مرة أخرى ذا العام وكان رد فعل الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين هو الصمت دون ان ينطق ببنت شفة دفاعا عن نفسه أو قرار اللجنة التي يترأسها والتي اتخذت القرار.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قرر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخمن خلاله تمسكه من جديد بالانسحاب من نهائي بطولة كأس السودان المقرر لها الجمعة القادم باستاد الخرطوم ضد الهلال الخرطوم الذي تأهل على حساب الامل عطبرة ..وتأكيدا لذلك فضّ مجلس الادارة معسكر الفريق باستراحة اللاعبين ببحري ومنحهم راحة سلبية لمدة اسبوع لقضاء عطلة عيد الاضحى مع زويهم ..وغادر ايضا في وقت متأخر من مساء اليوم الكابتن حسام البدري للقاهرة لقضاء عطلة العيد ببلاده ومن ثم العودة بعد اسبوع لاستكمال مشواره مع المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هجمات مرتدة 

عمرعطية 

هبوط السوكرتا خسارة كبيرة للممتاز 

*استقبل الوسط الرياضي قاطبة وابناء ولاية البحر الاحمر علي وجه الخصوص بحزن شديد نبأ هبوط فريق حي العرب بورتسودان من الدوري الممتاز لانه من الفرق العريقة التي ساهمت في انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز .

*هبط حي العرب بعد مسيرة حافلة بالاشراقات والعروض القوية ولم يهبط لانه سيئا وانما لضعف خبرة لاعبية بعد ان فرط النادي في 13 لاعبا ذهبوا الي فرق اخري ليتأثر الفريق بذلك ويفقد نقاطا في متناول اليد لحداثة لاعبيه وضعف تجربتهم في المنافسة .

*فرط الفريق في اميز لاعبيه اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة امثال ايمن امبده ومحمد المقدم وحسن جزيره ومجدي امبده ومرتضي حسن واعتمد علي عناصر شابة لاخبرة لها فعاني كثيرا وفقد النقاط تباعا وتزيل المنافسة فودع وحزن له اعداءه قبل اصدقائه .

*اجتهد لاعبو السوكرتا كثيرا وعملوا من اجل البقاء ولكن الحظ ادار ظهره للفريق ورغم ان الفريق لم يكن جيدا في بعض المباريات لكن المستوي الذي قدمه يستحق عليه البقاء خاصة وانه كان قريبا من تحقيق الانتصار في عدة مباريات واحيانا كان يبادر باحراز الاهداف ويخرج مهزوما .

*هبوط الفريق من الممتاز امر محزن للغاية لانه من الفرق المؤسسة للدوري الممتاز وهو يملك رابع قاعدة عريضة بعد المريخ والهلال والامل وعلي مجلس ادارته عدم التوقف كثيرا عند هذه النقطة حتي يعود الفريق الموسم المقبل اكثر قوة وتميزا لان البكاء عند الاطلال لن يجدي والمطلوب العمل بجد واجتهاد حتي يعود مارد الشرق من جديد .

*سيظل العرب هو النادي العريق والاسم الكبير حتي وان هبط الي الدرجة الثانية ويجب علي مجلسه دراسة الاسباب التي ادت لذلك ومنها الخلافات والتي عصفت بامال الفريق ولم يتم تداركها بسرعة ولابد من الجلوس حول مائدة الحوار وترتيب البيت من الداخل ونحن نثق بان النادي سيعود بسرعة الي مكانه الطبيعي .

هجمات مباشرة 

*قالها لاعبو المريخ بكل شفافية ووضوح ..(لا لتاجيل قمة الجمعه) لانهم يثقون في مقدارتهم وامكاناتهم وبانهم سيكونون في الموعد بتسييد الملعب طولا وعرضا وتحقيق الفوز الثالث علي التوالي عقب هزيمة الازرق في نهائي كاس السودان العام الماضي وافتتاح الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم .

*مطالبة لاعبي المريخ بقيام المباراة في موعدها لم ياتي من فراغ وانما من واقع انهم مؤهلون لهزيمة الازرق هزيمة نكراء والحصول علي بطولتهم المحببة ويمكن لاي احد عشر لاعبا هزيمة وصيفهم ونيل اللقب عن جدارة واستحقاق .

* توقعنا ان يقدم لاعبو المريخ علي هذه الخطوة لانهم مؤهلون لهزيمة الازرق والجمع بين البطولتين .. فالفريق حقق ارقاما قياسية في الدوري فهو صاحب اقوي هجوم واقوي دفاع وقد حقق العلامة الكاملة في الدورة الثانية حتي الان وخسر مرة واحدة في الدورة الاولي .

*مباراة القمة ليس لها حسابات وتعترف بالعطاء داخل الملعب ومن يبذل هو من ينتصر ولكن من واقع اداء المريخ في الممتاز وتميزه وتسيده علي الساحة لن يجد صعوبة في عبور الموج الازرق لعبا ونتيجة كما فعلها القطن وانيمبا والترجي افريقيا .

اخر هجمة 

* ساكواها يريد زيارة شباك المعز مرة اخري واديكو عشمان يلدغ الازرق وكلاتشي قال مشتاق لشباك الهلال والباشا العريس حالف يسويها وقلق راقدلوا فوق راي ، تلقوها من مين ولا من مين ..

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا 





*

----------


## طارق حامد

*


حروف كرويه
المريخ علي حق
اشدت حملة الانتقادات علي قيادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم من القاعدة الرياضيه التي وصفت المجلس بالضعف بعد ان تعددت الاخطاء واولها الفشل في وجود راعي لبطولة الدوري وعدم الالتزام بمنح الانديه حقوق البث في المواعيد بجانب عدم انتظام برنامج الدوري والكاس بطريقه تدل علي عدم العداله بين الفرق والانحياز علي جهة علي حساب الاخري بل اصبح المجلس منقسم علي نفسه وكل مايدور في اجتماعته يعرفه الشارع الرياضي قبل انتهاء الجلسه وظهر العديد من المعارضيين لسياسه القيادة.
وقد كشفت ازمة نهائي كاس السودان حقيقه ضعف المجلس ورغم انني شخصيا قلت رايي المعارض لانسحاب المريخ مع تاكيدي بان اللجنة المنظمه لم تخنتار التوقيت المناسب وعددت الاسباب الا ان ماحدث امس في اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة يجعلني اقول بالفم المليان ان المريخ علي حق في قراره وقد تاكد بالفعل ان اللجنة ضعيفة والقيادة اضعف .
كنا نحترم اللجنة ولو تمسكت بقرارها واعتذرت لرئاسة الجمهوريه دون ان تطلب مشاورة الهلال او ان توافق دون الرجوع للهلال مادام ان من حقهم تحديد مواعيد المباراة كما قالوا ذلك للمريخ في ردهم علي طلبه ولكن ان تكون مبرارت قرار الامس ان الهلال رفض بعد ان وافق ليلا ثم غير رايه نهارا نتيجه للحملة الاعلاميه فهذا ايلغ دليل علي التخبط والخوف وقد انكشفت بالفعل الاقنعه .
قلت امس ان توجيه الدعوة لرئيس الجمهوريه لتشريف المباراة فيه احراج للسيد الرئيس في ظل غياب الضباط الثلاثه للاتحاد والان تاكد ان الاتحاد احرج الرئيس وهو يرفض طلب رئاسة الجمهوريه خوفا من الهلال.
المريخ علي حق ولابد ان يوصل رسالته للاتحاد .
شباب المريخ في خطر
وجهت قبل ايام عبر هذه المساحة انتقادات للجهاز الاداري لفريق الشباب بالمريخ بسبب تصرفت عدد من منسوبيه واتصل بي رئيس الجهاز وعضو مجلس الادارة حسن ادريس غاضبا واكدت له انني لااستهدف شخص وليس لي مصلحة في اتهام الناس ولكنني امارس حقي في الانتقاد لان فريق الشباب يهمني ولانني من الذين عايشوا فترة الاشبال عن قرب ونعرف كيف كان تتعامل قيادته مع اللاعبين بصورة تربويه وهو سر الروح القتاليه والولاء للشعار الذي كان يميز كل لاعب تخرج من مدرسة الاشبال .
انتقدنا التحفيز الفردي للاعبين وضرورة ان يكون جماعيا لان اللاعب الذي ينال الافضليه هي بجهود كل زملائه وان التحفيز الجماعي يخلق فريق الاسرة الواحدة بعد ان حاول احد الذين يملئوون الصحف هذه الايام تحفيز اللاعبين وليد وابراهيم دون علم الجهاز الفني وبعد ان سمح له الاداريين بذلك حتي حسمها المدرب صلاح مشكلة الذي يعتبر امتداد لجيل الاداريين والفنيين الذين قادوا فريق الاشبال .
للاسف اتي احد اعضاء الجهاز الاداري للفريق بتصرف لم يشهده المريخ عبر تاريخه حتي في الفريق الاول بعد ان شن هجوما بالفاظ لاتذكر علي اللاعبين داخل غرفة اللبس عقب تعادلهم امام العلمين حتي اجهش اللاعبين بالبكاء وعلي راسهم الحارس عبد الرحمن وهذا الشخص كانت هنام اعتراضات كثيرة علي دخوله للجنة الفريق بل كل اللجان المساعدة بعد ان ظل ياتي بتصرفات تسئ وتحرج مجلس الادارة وقد كان الكابتن محمد موسي احد ضحاياه بعد ان اعترض علي تعينه فتمسكوا به وابعدوا محمد موسي من الجهاز الفني .
والمؤسف انه لم يحاسب بل تم احتواء المشكلة ومازال الرجل يمارس نشاطه ونتوقع ان ياتي بتصرفات اسؤأ .
فريق الشباب مسئوليه مجلس الادارة ويعاني الاهمال وترك امر قياته لاشخاص قليلين الخبرة ونخاف ان ياتي اليوم الذي يسحب فيه الاباء ابنائهم ولو كان لي ابن لسحبته .




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قلم وحروف

عبدالحفيظ عكود

يوم تاريخي لنادي الامتداد الخرطومي

عاشت جماهير نادي الامتداد الخرطومي يوما تاريخيا امس الاول حينما قدم ( النسور الخضراء ) واحده من اجمل المباريات في سنترليق الصعود للدرجه الثانيه امام الرميله وهي المواجهه الفاصله بين الفريقين والتي كسبها الامتداد عبر ركلات الترجيح بواقع 6/5 .

الشوط الاول انتهي لمصلحة الامتداد بثلاثه اهداف مقابل هدفين محولا خسارته في الربع الاول من المباراة الي فوز مستحق لكن في الحصه الثانيه تمكن فريق الرميله من ادراك التعادل والذي انتهت عليه المباراة في وقتها الاصلي ليحتكم الفريقان لركلات الترجيح وعبرها تمكنت النسور الخضراء من العوده لدوري الدرجه الثانيه وسط اجواء احتفاليه غير مسبوقه وحضور جماهيري كبير تقدمه قادة اتحاد الكره المحلي بولاية الخرطوم ونقل مباشر للازاعه الرياضيه 104 عبر معلفها المميز الزميل احمد ادريس وبتوثيق للحدث بالصوره والصوت عبر فيديو الواحه بمبادره جميله وجدت الاستحسان والتقدير .

عموما فقد قدم فرسان الامتداد مباراة كبيره وقتاليه للحد البعيد اصروا من خلالها علي ازاحة منافسهم وتاكيد احقيتهم بالظهور ضمن نخبة اندية الدرجه الثانيه في انتظار المزيد من الانجازات في المراحل المقبله .

ايضا اسعدتنا شهادة احد اللاعبين التوانسه الذي كان حضورا للمباراة حيث اكد ان الكره السودانيه تمتلك العديد من المواهب التي تحتاج فقط للفرصه من اجل ان تفرض اسمها في سماء الكره العربيه والافريقيه ان وجدت الرعايه والاهتمام والتخطيط والعمل الاحترافي من قبل ادارات الانديه .

احتفالات النسور الخضراء استمرت بمسيره من امام ملعب الانقاذ وحتي باحة مقر النادي بحي الامتداد الذي خرجت جماهيره في موكب وزفه لاستقبال الابطال بالدفوف والطبول وداخل حرم النادي تبودلت الكلمات من قبل مجلس الاداره والاقطاب والاداريين السابقين حيث اتفق الجميع علي طي صفحة الخلافات وذلك لاهمية المرحله المقبله وضرورة تحفيز كل من ساهم في النجاح الذي تحقق من لاعبين واجهزه فنيه واضافة لضرورة تناسي كل الخلافات السابقه وفتح صفحه جديده من اجل رفعة وتقدم وتطور وازدهار فريق الامتداد العريق.

ومن جانبنا نؤكد اننا كنا وما زلنا دائما في طليعة الداعمين لهذا النادي وسنواصل علي ذات النهج حتي ولو لم نكن ضمن اعضاء مجلس الاداره بعد فترة تقلدنا العديد من المناصب الاداريه في الرابطه والنادي كذلك لا بد من التذكير من ان الصعود للقمه يبقي سهلا لكن المحافظه عليها تبقي من الصعوبه بمكان لذلك لا بد من العمل والالتفاف حول فريق الكره والاهنمام به اكثر ودعم صفوفه بابرز اللاعبين حتي يزيد ذلك من قوته ويقدم مشوارا مشرفا في دوري الدرجه الثانيه للموسم الجديد في اطار الكفاح نحو الوصول لدوري الدرجه الاولي وهو الحلم الذي ظل يراودنا لسنين عددا ومنه للدرجه الممتازه لنكرر انجازات انديه سبفتنا والمثال الحي علي ذلك نادي النسور الهاشماب سابقا والذي ترعاه الشرطه حاليا والحديث عن الرعايه يطول وبالتعاون مع اقطاب النادي ومحبيه وعشافه سنحاول في الفتره القادمه البحث عن راعي لنادي الامتداد حتي تتوفر كل مقومات النجاح لفريق الكره لمزيد من ضمانات الابهار في الموسم الجديد.

متفرقات

افراح الامتداد لم تقتصر علي النادي بل امتدت لرابطة الامتداد للناشئين التي اكملت دوريها العام ونجاح فريق الصحراء من المحافظه علي لقب الدوري العام للمره الثانيه علي التوالي في انجاز يحسب لهم ونتمني ان تعمل ادارة الامتداد علي تسجيل مواهب الرابطه حتي تدعم النسور الخضراء في الموسم الجديد .

تاجلت قمة كاس السودان لما بعد عطلة العيد وبعد هذه التطورات يتاكد بان الزعيم الاحمر سيحسم بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويضعها في خزانته ويسعد جمهوره ومن ثم يتفرغ لنده الهلال حتي يهزمه شر هزيمه ويضم البطوله المحببه ليكون العنوان العريض للموسم دوري وكاس حرام يا ناس .

اخر حرف

موعوده بريدي

وانا بالصدود موعود

متين تحني علي يا اخر العنقود 





*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يسرح لاعبيه والبدرى يغادر للقاهرة 
قال اللواء مدنى الحارث مدير الكرة بنادى المريخ ان فريقه عمل على تسريح لاعبيه وهذا هو تأكيد على عدم لعب الفريق لمباراة الجمعة امام الهلال فى كاس السودان مشيرا الى ان لاعبي الفريق عندما حرضوا المران امس كانوا يعلمون ان المباراة مؤجلة من الاتفاق الثلاثى بين البرير والوالي والاتحاد العام وأوضح الحارث على استحالة تجميع اللاعبين مرة أخرى لأداء اى مباراة او مشاركة فى تنافس كروى واكد الحارث فى تصريحاته التى خص بها سودانا فوق ان الواقع الان يقول ان المريخ لن يلعب نهائى كأس السودان يوم الجمعه من جهه اخرى علمت (سودانا فوق) ان مدرب المريخ حسام البدرى سيغادر غدا الى القاهرة لقضاء اجازة العيد بين اهله هناك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قطوف 

اتحاد الخذلان والهوان ..!!

اتحاد لا يحترم عقول جمهور الرياضة ولا يحترم انديته ولا يحترم نفسه .. اتحاد لا هم لكل اعضائه سوى منح الهلال كل ما يحتاجه ..!!!

اتحادنا العام يقوده انسان ضعيف لا يعرف كيف يعبر عن رأيه ولا يستطيع اتخاذ قرارات في ظل وجود مجدي ام دوم العاشق الولهان للهلال ..!!

معتصم جعفر لم يكن يعرف (أ ، ب ) ادارة ولولاء ادارة المريخ وجماهيره لن يجلس على كرسي رئاسة اتحاد الكرة العام .. ولكنه اي معتصم ومنذ توليه منصب رئيس الاتحاد ظل يترصد المريخ ويساعد صديقه المحامي مجدي ام دوم ..!!

عليى اهل المريخ ان يعلنوا الحرب على اتحاد الكرة الحالي ويطيح به باسرع وقت .. اتحاد ابسط مايوصف به انه متأمر وينفذ اجندته في وضح النهار ..!!

ليت اهل المريخ ساندوا الارباب او شداد بدلاً من الوقوف مع معتصم الذي عرف بضعف شخصيته وقلت حيلته وهوانه في المواقف الصعبة ..!!

وموقف المريخ القوي يستحق عليه التحية والاحترام .. قرار المجلس اعاد هيبة كانت مفقودة للمارد الاحمر الشماخ ..!!

على اهل المريخ محاربة اتحاد الكرة حتى يسقط .. ولا طريق للمريخ اسقاط اتحاد معتصم الذي ادمن وضع الشوك في طريق المارد الاحمر ووضع الورود في طريق ناديهم المحبب الهلال ..!!

المريخ اكبر من معتصم جعفر الضعيف واكبر من مجدي ام دوم واكبر من اسامة نيالا الهلالابي الولهان واكبر من اتحاد الكرة الذي يعاني من تفكك وخلافات و السبب طريقة ناس مجدي واسامة وضعف وهوان معتصم ..!!

معتصم جعفر هذا لولا المريخ لا يستطيع ان يتولى رئاسة لجنة شعبية ناهيك اتحاد كرة .. معتصم جعفر دخل الوسط الرياضي بسبب ادعائه الانتماء للمريخ لكنه بعض ان حقق اهدافه ظهر على حقيقته واظهر هلاليته ..!!

خلاصة القول : ويبقى المريخ في العلالي بمقامه العاااااااالي ..!! 





*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مشكور طارق على الجهود 
ربنا يديك العافية
*

----------


## كدكول

*​مشكور ياحبيب + والله بقينا ما عارفين الحاصل شنو اصلا كل ساعه في حاجه جديده
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الصدى 

ازمة كاس السودان تزداد تعقيدا .. 

الهلال يتراجع عن الموافقة على التاجيل .. 

والمريخ يسرح لاعبيه ويفتح النار على الاتحاد 

الوالى : الاتحاد لم يلتزم بكلمة الرجال ..

والمريخ ليس لعبة فى يد الاخرين .. 

متمسكون بموقفنا ولن نلعب مباراة الغد .. 

سكواها ينضم للمنتخب الاولمبى 

المريخ يتمسك بموقفه وحسن ادريس يفتح النار على الاتحاد 

22 لاعبا فى تدريب الاحمر 

الحارث : قررنا الغاء المعسكر وسرحنا اللاعبين 

منصور عبدالرحيم : الاتحاد يسعى لاذلال المريخ 

ابراهومة لوكنت مدربا للمريخ لرفضت اداء نهائى الكاس 

تفاصيل مثيرة فى اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة .. 

والاتحاد يتراجع عن تاجيل لقاء القمة 

جمال ابو عنجة : المريخ يحسم معاركه داخل الملعب ولا ينسحب 

المحاولات مستمرة 

الهلال يتراجع عن الموافقة على التاجيل 


الهلال يواصل استعداداته وعودة مساوى واتير والمعز للتحضيرات 

الوالى : المريخ ليس لعبة فى يدالاخرين 

سكواها ينضم الى المنتخب الاولمبى الزامبى‬
*

----------


## zahababeker

*تشكر بلا عدد يا ميدو  . 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تحدث معتصم جعفر لاعضاء اللجنة المنظمة فى اجتماع امس وذكر لهم انه فوجئ بتراجع البرير عن كلمته بعد ان كنا قد اتفقنا معه على التاجيل وعلمت الصدى ان محاولات التاجيل مستمرة وهناك مساع تبذل قد تظهر نتيجتها اليوم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البدري يغادر غدا الي القاهره وجبره يشرف علي تمرين الغد وتبدا اجازه اللاعبين من بعد انتهاء التمرين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياميدو يارائع وتسلم على المجهود الكبير ده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتسلم لينا ايضا ياطارق حامد يارائع
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*http://
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الختم بتاعكم الما شغال ي سعادتك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تسلم كتييييييييييير جدا يا كولا 


بس غلطته في مركز الرفع




تشكر يا حبيب على المرور .. 
لم انسى ان استخدم مركز تحميل المنبر ولكن نسبة لضعف الشبكة واجهتنى بعض المشاكل فيه .. كما ان مواكبة الحدث تتطلب السرعة فى النقل فما كان منى الا ان استخدم مركز تحميل بديل ..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اسعد الله صباحك ميدو
مشكور 
...





صباحك احلى يا حبيب ...
ودا الواجب ...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

تشكر بلا عدد يا ميدو  . 




لا شكر على واجب يا حبيب ..
وصباحك احلى ..
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تحدث معتصم جعفر لاعضاء اللجنة المنظمة فى اجتماع امس وذكر لهم انه فوجئ بتراجع البرير عن كلمته بعد ان كنا قد اتفقنا معه على التاجيل وعلمت الصدى ان محاولات التاجيل مستمرة وهناك مساع تبذل قد تظهر نتيجتها اليوم



لو لزمت الصمت كما هو حالك دائماً أكرم لك بدك الكلام البيؤكد ضعف شخصيتك!!!!.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هو البرير ده موقوف بقرار اداري
هذا زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي
*

----------


## فرينكو

*شكرا اخى طارق على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
وجهة نظر
نادر الداني 

متى نتقدم الى الامام ونواكب التطور العالمي الجديد

صراحة كرتنا في السودان لن تتطور بمثل هذا الفهم والجهل المطبق على عقول من تقلدوا كراسي الاتحاد لان التعامل لا يتم بحسب القانون وانما يتم بالجوديات واللونيات والانتماءات ولطالما كان ديدننا وسياساتنا بمثل هذه الامور فان على كرة القدم السودانية السلام بالله عليكم هل رأيتم ما يحدث حاليا في اي دولة اخرى غير السودان بهذه الاسلوب الجاهل لن تتطور الكرة وسنظل نقبع في جاهلية القرن العشرين. 
العالم تطور يا عالم واصبح يدار بقوانين معروفة ولا مجال فيها للعواطف والانتماءات والقيل والقال وكثرة السؤال .
كل العالم من حولنا تطورت كرتهم وتقدمت حتى اثيوبيا وليبيا وكينيا وغيرها من الدول التي كنا نهزمها فنيا واداريا اصبحت الان في مصاف الدول المتقدمة في كرة القدم ومازلنا نحن نرزح في براثن التخلف والرجعية والانتماءات الضيقة والزعل والغضب وفلان هلالاي وفلان مريخي وغيرها من الاقاويل التي لن تقدم او تؤخر الان عرفت مدى تخلفنا وتقوقعنا في الزيلية فنيا واداريا وعلى مستوى المنتخب وحتى على مستوى الاندية وطالما كانت ادارة الكرة في بلادي تدار بهذا الاسلوب السمج المتخلف الرجعي فانه لن تقوم لنا قائمة على الاقل خلال السنوات القادمة 
فالمجتمع الرياضي كله يحتاج الى تغيير نعم تغيير في المفاهيم والاسس والقوانين وابعاد العاطفة والترضيات والمحسوبيات 
المسألة صراحة تحتاج الى كلام كتير يجب ان يقال لان الوضع فات الحد وخرج عن كل القوانين المعروفة 
ففي النهاية هي كرة قدم لها قوانين واضحة واسس ومعايير معروفة دولياً ولا مجال فيها لكل ما يحدث حالياً 
ولكن نحن في السودان مازلنا نمارس نفس الاصداء والملامح والشبه والسياسات منذ الازل لذا يجب ان يطال التغيير كل المفاهيم الحالية والسياسات المطبقة والا فعلى الرياضة السودانية السلام ويبدو اننا سوف ننتظر طويلا حتى يتم التغيير والى ان يحين لا تعشموا في انتصارات للمنتخب الوطني او الاندية السودانية جمعاء لان الواقع يقول غير ذلك ولان الخرمجة هي السمة التي نسير بها ففي كل يوم قرار ومؤيدين وبين ليلة وضحاها من الممكن ان يتغير كل شئ وفي لمح البصر بالله عليكم هل سمعتم بما يحدث حاليا في اي مكان اخر .
صراحة كرة القدم السوانية هي التي سوف تدفع الثمن من جراء كل ما يحدث ولن تقوم لنا قائمة في المستقبل القريب وسنظل هكذا نترصد بعضنا البعض خارج الميدان وستكون النتيجة ان يدفع لاعبنا الضعيف الثمن غاليا فالبرغم من عدم مقدرة لاعبينا على الظهور بصورة طيبة في المحافل الدولية سواء ان كان عبر بوابة المنتخب او عبر القمة فان لاعبينا سيدفعون الثمن غالياً بسبب تخبطنا ادارياً مما ينعكس ذلك على اللاعبين بصورة فنية ويكون الخاسر الوحيد هو السودان وليس الا .
المشكلة ليست في الهلال او المريخ وانما يتحمل وزرها الجميع (الاتحاد وادارات الاندية والاعلام والجمهور) كل تلك العناصر تشارك في وأد الكرة السودانية وتخلفها وتسير في دوامة التخلف والرجعية وتدور في فلك الجهل فالكل يريد ان يغتنم الفرصة لضرب صاحبه وتحقيق مآربه بالانتصار عليه خارج الميدان وداخله وفي سبيل تحقيق ذلك يسعى بكل الطرق للنيل من غريمه حتى ان كان ذلك على حساب القوانين والسياسات المعروفة والنتيجة ستكون بوجود ظالم ومظلوم ومن ثم يستمر الضرب من هنا وهناك وتستمر المناكفات اعلاميا وادارياً حتى ينتصر الظالم ويظل المظلوم يبكي ويأن فيتدخل الاجاويد واصحاب الترضيات والعقول فيتراجع الظالم وتبدأ المشكلة من جديد 
بغض النظر عن المسميات وما يحدث حقيقة في ارض الواقع فان الامر قد وصل حداً يجب الوقوف عنده كثيرا والتأمل لحال الكرة السودانية ادارياً وضرورة اجراء تغييرات شاملة في كل الانظمة داخل وخارج الاندية في اتحادنا العام الذي ضرب مثالاً في كيفية الرجعية والتخلف فالاتحاد مهمته الاساسية قبل كل شئ تطبيق القوانين واللوائح على الكل دون محاباة لاحد ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي فهذا الاتحاد يحتاج الى تغيير فوري لجميع الجالسين على كراسيه وحتى ينصلح الحال وتسير الامور بصورة عادلة دون محاباة لاحد او ظلم لنادي بعينه 
وطالما شعرنا بالظلم من قادته فان ذلك يعني اننا مازلنا قابعين في مسألة التخلف والرجعية والتي لن تقدمنا قيد انملة وسنظل كما الذي يحرث في البحر من اجل ان نرى الكرة السودانية وهي تتطور ادارياً اولا ثم فنياً ثانياً .
والله من وراء القصد واليه السبيل
*

----------


## mosa2000

*مشكووووووووووووور  وربنا يديك  العافية
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					(قريبا) عودة موقع المريخ الالكترونى 			



بعد  تعرضه للتهكير أمس بذل القائمين على موقع المريخ جهود مقدره من اجل عوده  الموقع الالكتروني الى وضعه الطبيعي ويبدو ان السيطرة على الهكرز ومحاولات  العودة قد اقتربت بعد الإعلان التى تم وضعه اليوم على دومين الموقع الرئيسي  بانه قريبا سيعود الامر الى ما كان عليه سابقا وقالت الإخبار أن الإدارة  الفنية للموقع بذلت الجهد من اجل إزالة الصور التي وضعها الهكرز ويعملون  الان على استعاده (البكب) السابق للموقع وتأسف عدد من المريخ     على ما حدث معبرين عن السلوك التى تم به الفعل  والصورة اعلاه من الصفحة  الرئيسية للموقع 




*

----------


## musab aljak

*اللعب على الورق - جعفر سليمان



أي منافسة هذه !
•     اي منافسة هذه التي يتقلب جدول مبارياتها  كل يوم..وأي منافسة هذه التي  تتحكم فيها مشاعر متباينة..من بينها التردد  ..والخوف..وأشياء أخرى!
•     ليل أمس الأول شهد إتفاق واضح المعالم بين  جميع الأطراف ..المريخ المنادي  بتأجيل نهائي كاس السودان..والهلال الطرف  الصامت في الموقف  الرسمي..والهامس سرا بالتأجيل..والإتحاد العام الجهة  المنظمة!
•     إكتملت الأركان ..وأتفق الجميع على تأجيل المباراة  النهائية لمنافسة كاس  السودان، وإنطلقت الأخبار تتحدث عن تأجيل المباراة،  بكل تأكيد، وتيقنت  القاعدة الرياضية من تاجيل الجولة!
•    ونهار  الأمس  ..نكص رئيس الهلال عن إتفاقه مع الجهات الأخرى ..وربما كان تأثير  الهجمة  الأعلامية عليه كبيرا ..فأخل بالإبتفاق واعاد الجميع إلى المربعات  الأولى  ..حيث الموقف المريخي الواضح ..والرافض للعب إلا بعد تأجيل الجولة   ..والأتحاد الذي أعلن قيام المباراة في زمانها ومكانها المحددين سابقا!
•      الموقف الهلالي لا مبرر له غير خوف رئيس مجلس إدارة النادي الأزرق من   الأعلام الذي بدا صارخا ..وحملوه مسئوليات كبيرة ..بل وأشعروه بإرتكاب جرم   بحق نادي الهلال وتأريخه وإرثه!
•    وكذلك موقف  الأعلام الهلالي  ..المبني على خوف كبير من ذات الآلة الأعلامية ..لكون  رئيس الإتحاد العام  ظل يسعى على الدوام لإثبات حياديته بتجنب مواجهة  الأعلام الهلالي ..وكأنما  هو الحياد!!
•    قلناها  على مدى سنوات ..وسنقولها لسنوات قادمات ما  بقينا ..هي أن منافسة كاس  السودان منافسة فقيرة ..ميتة ..وغير محترمة ..ولا  يمكن أن يأسى عليها أي  فريق لم يشارك بها ..أو إنسحب من جدول برامجها!
•      وقد شعرت فرق من بين منظومة الممتاز ..بعدم جدوى اللعب في هذه المنافسة   ..وأنسحبوا منها ..ولم يؤثر ذلك على تلك الإندية سلبا ..بل أعتقد أنها غنمت   الوقت والمال!
•    برأيي أن يستمر الموقف  المريخي على ما هو عليه  ..وان يعلن مجلسه سحب الفريق من المباراة النهائية  التي لن تكون بطعم  البطولة إن تم تنفيذ المخطط بالكامل حيث إستدعاء فرقة  النسور للعب أمام  الهلال!
•    ولتبدأ حرب أخرى  بين المريخ والأتحاد العام حتى تستقيم  الأمور بالإتحاد ويتخلى رئيس  الاتحاد تحديدا عن خوفه من الهلال ..وبحثه  الدائم عن إثبات حياديته ..على  حساب الأندية الأخرى ..وعلى رأسها المريخ!
•      ويقيني أن المريخ لن يخسر شيئا ..فهذه المنافسة التي يطلق عليها (منافسة)   لا تعدوا أن تكون جولة بين المريخ والهلال في نهاية كل عام ..ولا طائل منها   ..ولا أعتقد أن الهلال الذي سيكسبها حتما بإنسحاب المريخ ..سيكون أهله   سعداء ببطولة يمكن أن نوصفها بأنها (هايفة)!! 
*

----------


## musab aljak

* تحدث  السيد منصور عبدالرحيم, سكرتير المريخ الأسبق ورئيس لجنة الإنضباط السابق  للصدى مؤكدا أنه كان ضد قرار الإنسحاب في السابق ولكن بعدما تكشفت الحقائق  فأؤيده بشده لأن هذا الإتحاد ظالم و يسعى لأذلال المريخ , وأضاف : هيئا  للإتحاد بهلاله وكأسه

*

----------


## musab aljak

* أكد  السيد جمال الوالي أن المواقف أكبر من النتيجة وان المريخ لم يهرب لأنه لا  يعرف الهروب وأن الأمر أكبر من مجرد مباراة وأنه من غير الممكن أن يتفقوا  معهم ليلا على التأجيل ويسحبوا إتفاقهم نهارا لان المريخ أكبر من الجميع  مؤكدا أنهم لن يلعبوا مباراة الكأس يوم الجمعة

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مهزله إجتماع اللجنة المنظمة: 
 تحدث مجدي في بداية إجتماع اللجنة مع الأعضاء عن أن إتفاقا تم بين رئيسي  المريخ والهلال بتاجيل المباراة وبعدها فوجي الإجتماع بخطاب من نادي الهلال  يتمسك بإقامة المباراة في موعدها فأجرى مجدي شمس الدين إتصالا بمعتصم جعفر  ليطلعه علي المستجدات بعدها "غادر" أعضاء اللجنة وتركوا لمجدي ومعتصم أمر  القرار الذي وصل في الخامسة عصرا وعقد إجتماعا مع مجدي والطريفي وأبوجبل  بمكتب الأخير وأجروا إتصالا بالبرير الذي رفض التاجيل ثم أجروا إتصالا  بالوالي الذي تمسك بموقفه وفي الأخير تقرر إقامة المباراة في موعدها
 من صحيفة الصدى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

 تحدث السيد منصور عبدالرحيم, سكرتير المريخ الأسبق ورئيس لجنة الإنضباط السابق للصدى مؤكدا أنه كان ضد قرار الإنسحاب في السابق ولكن بعدما تكشفت الحقائق فأؤيده بشده لأن هذا الإتحاد ظالم و يسعى لأذلال المريخ , وأضاف : هيئا للإتحاد بهلاله وكأسه




ماشاء الله تبارك الله كل المريخاب وحدة وقوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين ميدو وشيخ طارق الله يعرس ليكم !!
بس ناقصين الكبده . . . وقت ما جاتنا فى الفطور عشونا بيها
يديكم العافية !! 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشكر الجزيل
                        	*

----------

